# Dura Ace Shifter Issues



## skinnyski3 (May 1, 2006)

Pretty much looking for any help on this one...I have been having problems with my left Dura Ace road shifter. When I go to shift up in the front, there is no problem. When I go to shift back into the small chainring, it does not shift down. Now when you hold the brake lever all the way to the left and not let it move while you are downshifting, then it shifts down. It seems to be that the brake lever/shift moves while trying to downshift, but when it stays still you can shift. Is the shifter broken? or is it just a simple adjustment or tightening a bolt of somesort? I have tried putting a bunch of wd-40 and what not, but no change. The shifter is also about 4 years old...


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Try flushing the Front derailler with soap and water then lubing. Sometimes it will clog up with spilled electrolyte drink that turns into a sticky gummy crud and needs to be cleaned out.


----------

